#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ik weet dat jij bestaat!

## Benevolent

Niet meer nodig.

----------


## Benevolent

Up...

----------


## Benevolent

Volgens mij zijn alle mannen uitgestorven... :Confused:

----------


## hak1978

Salamoailkom Warahamtoe ALLAAH TE3ELE Wabarakatohoe heb alles op een rijtje volgens mij jij niet. Wslam Wa3alaikom warahamtoe ALLAAH Te3ele wabarakatohoe.

----------


## AklimMan

salaam walaikoem zuster ik ben 35 helaas te oud

----------


## Benevolent

Alweer een up!

----------


## mohamed_B

Hallo,

Hou jij van fictie of non-fictie

----------


## Benevolent

Up. Up. Hup!

----------


## Jamal 020

Salam Zuster,

Waarschijnlijk ben ik degene die je zoekt. Heb je whatsapp dan kan ik me veel beter aan je voorstellen inshaAllah. In het kort ben ik een verzorgende jongeman van 27 jaar ik studeer nog en hou van koken. Eerlijkheid en vrijheid vindt ik erg belangerijk in een relatie inshaAllah kunnen we binnenkort appe. Dan ik uiteraard meer over mezelf toelichten..als jij daar open voor staat.

Beslemma😉

----------


## Benevolent

Besta je wel?

----------


## Victor-rolf

Prive, stuur nmr

----------


## Amir-Brant

Salaam,
Ik bestaat inderdaad, allen op de verkeerde weghelft.hahah
Hoe kunnen we prive schrijven?

----------


## Amir-Brant

Ben je een dame of een jongen?

----------


## Benevolent

Jammer. Je bestaat niet.

----------


## Antwerpenaar

Nog steeds niks?
Oorspronkelijk bericht is van oktober 2017

----------


## Benevolent

Nee, helaas.

----------


## Antwerpenaar

Wat zoek je precies. Welke eigenschappen

----------


## Benevolent

Up dan maar. :-)

----------


## hicham_adam

Hey schat,
Stuur me priv bericht...

----------


## salone

> Salaam heren,
> 
> 
> Deze 27-jarige vrolijke en positief ingestelde jonge vrouw wil op deze wijze graag haar partner ontmoeten.
> 
> 
> Wie ben ik?
> Qua karakter: zachtaardig, vriendelijk en zorgzaam. Daarnaast ben ik geduldig en standvastig. Het geloof maakt een groot en belangrijk onderdeel uit van mijn leven. Communicatie en geduld zijn twee belangrijke ingredinten voor een geslaagd huwelijk en ik ben dan ook van mening dat beide partners zich hiervoor dienen in te zetten. Over enkele maanden ben ik afgestudeerd en zal ik parttime gaan werken, inshaAllah. Tot dan toe besteed ik mijn tijd aan mijn studie, familie, vriendin en sporten. Verder houd ik van lezen. Ik vind het heerlijk om op een vrije dag een mooi boek te lezen. 
> 
> ...


Stuur me een priv bericht dan zal ik me voorstellen

----------


## AlibabaXL

Zij speelt met mannen, kijk uit voor haar?

----------


## hicham_adam

Hoi schat ,
Stuur me een priv bericht

----------

